# Sour Dough Biscuits



## hog warden (Dec 14, 2009)

If you are ever presented with the dilemma of choosing your last meal, I suggest you put a dozen of these on the menu:



That's huckleberry preserves, but blackberry would work just as well.

Recipe for about a dozen biscuits (depending on how thick you roll them out)

1 cup sourdough starter
1/4 cup butter

Mix barely melted butter with the starter

In a separate bowl mix:

1 cup all purpose unbleached white flour
1/2 tsp salt
1 tsp baking powder
1 1/2 tsp sugar

Blend that into your butter/starter mix and mix until it becomes a soft dough. Knead a bit on a lightly floured surface, then roll out and cut out your biscuits. Brush the tops with melted butter. Let em rest while the oven heats up, then bake on a greased sheet at 425 for 15 minutes or until golden brown on top.

Eat as many as you like but do try to stop before something inside explodes!


----------



## rivet (Dec 14, 2009)

Hog, those are some of the prettiest & tastiest lookin' sourdough biscuits I have ever seen! Good gawd I'd forgotten how much I miss them....thank you for the post. Definitely prefer blackberry over huckleberry, darn good in its own right, but even over them two, plain ole honey and fried chicken!

Points to you buddy on a great side~


----------



## beerbelly (Dec 14, 2009)

Great looking biscuits, and outstanding photo.


----------



## beer-b-q (Dec 14, 2009)

Those Look Great, Huckleberry Hound would be proud...


----------



## DanMcG (Dec 14, 2009)

Thanks for the Q-view HW, now I got to get some starter and put biscuits on the list


----------



## Dutch (Dec 16, 2009)

Dang Hawg, now I'm gonna have to pull some sourdough powder out of the freezer and reactivate it just so I can make up some of these here biscuits!!! Guess while I'm at it I ought to make up a batch of my Gourmet Cowboy Gravy.


----------



## danj (Dec 16, 2009)

Im thinkin biscuits and gravey and potoatoes.


----------



## hog warden (Dec 16, 2009)

The freezer? Shouldn't that starter be active in the refrigerator where you can get at it on a moment's notice?

BTW, I figure you are the guy to ask. I could do these in a dutch oven outside on the ground, but to do that, I normally would put 2X as many charcoal bricks on top as on the bottom. Could these be done in a dutch oven on a stove top, in a baking pan elevated off the bottom by something (I'm thinking 1 inch wads of tin foil)? As in heat from the bottom only and none on top? I wouldn't think they would burn that way. Might be a trial and error session to get the setting right (probably medium heat setting).

If it comes to it, I may have to test this option. Worse things I could be doing.


----------



## Dutch (Dec 18, 2009)

When I have more starter than I know what to do with, I dry it out and freeze it.

I'll take some waxed paper (about 16 inches long) and pour a cups worth of starter on it, I'll then spread it out and let it dry. Once it's dry I'll fold it up in the waxed paper crumbling the larger pieces and place the folded waxed paper into zip top bag.
When I run low on starter I’ll pull some out of the freezer and add it to a cup of warm water along with a tablespoon of sugar and let it sit at room temp for 24-48 hours When it’s nice and bubbly, I’m good to go.

I bake in the DO all the time. I've never tried baking in it using bottom heat only from a propane stove. I'll let you try it out and you can post the results.


----------



## daveomak (Oct 1, 2011)

Dutch, morning.... I was looking up Biscuit recipes for Sausage Gravy and Biscuits for dinner tonight... Granddaughter is spending the weekend and it is what she wanted... go figure... Well anyway, I ran across this post of yours and my jaw dropped and head snapped back... I gotta write Dutch about this... 

Does the "sour taste" stay with the frozen starter ??  Do you dry it at room temp ??? Could you have a fan blowing on it to speed up the dry ?? 

This is a really interesting thing to try... You are a genius my friend....  Dave

 


Dutch said:


> When I have more starter than I know what to do with, I dry it out and freeze it.I'll take some waxed paper (about 16 inches long) and pour a cups worth of starter on it, I'll then spread it out and let it dry. Once it's dry I'll fold it up in the waxed paper crumbling the larger pieces and place the folded waxed paper into zip top bag.When I run low on starter I’ll pull some out of the freezer and add it to a cup of warm water along with a tablespoon of sugar and let it sit at room temp for 24-48 hours When it’s nice and bubbly, I’m good to go.I bake in the DO all the time. I've never tried baking in it using bottom heat only from a propane stove. I'll let you try it out and you can post the results.


----------



## bluebombersfan (Oct 1, 2011)

Those look great!!


----------



## Dutch (Oct 3, 2011)

Dave,

I just spread it thin on the wax paper and let it dry at room temperature. You probably could put a fan on it but make sure to but some type of weight on the corners of the wax paper or the wax paper will blow off onto the floor once the starter is dry.

This is also a great way to send a sample of sour dough to a friend through snail mail.


----------



## raptor700 (Nov 14, 2011)

Great job *HogWarden,*

I've definetely got to try this recipe

Thanks for sharing


----------



## venture (Nov 14, 2011)

Where is Hog Warden?

Haven't seen him for a while.  Hope everything is OK on that end?

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## n2 bbq (Nov 30, 2011)

Dang these look Shcrumptious.  I can only count the ways I'd like to eat em.

under gravy w/ sausage mixed in beside some eggs of the day and some of this great smoked bacon I keep reading about.

Next to a side of Souther fried chicken and Garlic Lumpy Mashed Tators

All by them self smothered w/butter

Mmmmmm Those look good.


----------



## frizzlefry (Nov 30, 2011)

I'm gonna have to try that.  Thanks!


----------



## stubshaft (Dec 28, 2011)

Great looking bisquits, I would pick Huckleberry one of my weaknesses.


----------

